# Plastic Column Clips for Drywall



## spring3100 (May 6, 2011)

One of the contractors bidding on my drywall project showed me a sample plastic lally column clip for drywall installation.They open in the middle,wrap around the column and are square when closed and screwed down
Thinking about using them instead for a base for wooden columns,guy assures me I can finish nail them with a gun
Looking high and low for them by internet and phone,haven't found them,does anyone know where and how to purchase them.
Thanks in advance for any useful answers


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

is this what you are looking for?

http://www.grabberman.com/ItemDetai...0xBscqzuoABX4bkdoXGGAwW/MI4U7c=&itemid=EZCOL3


----------



## spring3100 (May 6, 2011)

DannyT said:


> is this what you are looking for?
> 
> http://www.grabberman.com/ItemDetai...0xBscqzuoABX4bkdoXGGAwW/MI4U7c=&itemid=EZCOL3


 Thanks Danny,thats exactly what I need!:thumbsup:


----------



## spring3100 (May 6, 2011)

DannyT said:


> is this what you are looking for?
> 
> http://www.grabberman.com/ItemDetai...0xBscqzuoABX4bkdoXGGAwW/MI4U7c=&itemid=EZCOL3


 Update: Talked with the Scorpion Fastener/Grabber Rep for the Northeast,entirely out of stock everywhere.
Seems about right,something useful,and inevitably unavailable.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

How about Menards Support Post Framing Collar?


----------



## spring3100 (May 6, 2011)

Dorado said:


> How about Menards Support Post Framing Collar?


 Looks awesome!!! Going to try to buy some ASAP!!!


----------



## spring3100 (May 6, 2011)

Dorado said:


> How about Menards Support Post Framing Collar?


 Just recieved these collars from Menards,they are adjustable from 2 1/4 inch to 3 inch only,but don't specify this on the website.Boo-Hoo,needed it for 3 1/2 inch columns,oh well,back to square one!


----------

